# On OMFGB which Kernel do you like better?



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

I've just started using OMFGB and am loving the ROM, but my battery life hasn't been that good.

I am wondering what kernel you guys like to use with OMGFG?

Currently I have OMFGB 1.3.1 with Imoseyon 3.5.12 kernel on battery saver mode


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

bagoffreedom said:


> Currently I have OMFGB 1.3.1 with Imoseyon 3.5.12 kernel on battery saver mode


The same as you, apparently.


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Drod's KangBang gave me great battery life on Lagfree...But now that the season has started, had to flash back to BAMF w/Sense to get the NFL mobile app to work...


----------



## rnot (Aug 19, 2011)

"mikeinrichmond said:


> Drod's KangBang gave me great battery life on Lagfree...But now that the season has started, had to flash back to BAMF w/Sense to get the NFL mobile app to work...


Which one? Cfs or bfs? What is the difference anyways?

I'm using lean 3.5.8 I think, it gave solid battery until I flashed the new radios. Now battery life is just OK.


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

"rnot said:


> Which one? Cfs or bfs? What is the difference anyways?
> 
> I'm using lean 3.5.8 I think, it gave solid battery until I flashed the new radios. Now battery life is just OK.


What old radio did you use?


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> The same as you, apparently.


How long does your battery last on a charge? Maybe a screenshot of battery usage?


----------



## rnot (Aug 19, 2011)

"bagoffreedom said:


> What old radio did you use?


I was running mr2 for the longest time and got great battery. Now it the latest leaks its just OK


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

The newer radios take a little time to settle down. The battery drains pretty quickly for the first few cycles then everything is back to normal. Give it some time, I certainly noticed improvement in the signal stability. The 726/802 combo in particular..

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

Ibrick said:


> The newer radios take a little time to settle down. The battery drains pretty quickly for the first few cycles then everything is back to normal. Give it some time, I certainly noticed improvement in the signal stability. The 726/802 combo in particular..
> 
> Sent from my cellular telephone


What radio and kernel are you running? Also are you running OMFGB nighties?


----------

